
Google to phase out user-agent strings in Chrome - rakotinci
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-to-phase-out-user-agent-strings-in-chrome/
======
kccqzy
I'm personally not very happy about this change. For some personal sites, I
advocate for a no-JS approach, and the user-agent strings are the only way for
me to understand the operating systems my audience is using. I fear that by
making UA strings useless, JavaScript tracking just becomes even more
indispensable.

EDIT: Apparently requesting more info from UA strings is still possible, but
it's a multi-phase, stateful approach. See [https://wicg.github.io/ua-client-
hints/](https://wicg.github.io/ua-client-hints/)

